# 2015 Giant Defy Advanced 2



## Cuevano5 (Jan 1, 2015)

First post...

Just took delivery of above bike. Was fitted to a Large at two different stores. When I got home, I read the warning tag on the handle bars that says "riding with a post insert depth of less than 80mm may result in frame damage/failure and serious personal injury." My seat tube is at 40mm. Neither sales person mentioned anything about this. I am about 6'2'' or so and weigh about 195 pounds. 34 inseam on my pants. Seems like a lot for a scant 1 1/2 inches of seat tube. Should I be concerned? Your suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Hoologan (Oct 23, 2014)

Are you saying the seat post is only inserted 40mm, so that the min insertion mark on the seatpost is 40mm above the top tube?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

if the minimum insertion mark on the seat post is visible, then the frame is too small. You are on the border between a large and extra large, so surprised if the instertion mark wold be outside the frame.


----------



## Cuevano5 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Seat Post Photo*







I meant to say that the seat post is pulled out to the 40mm mark. I don't see any limit markings on the post, but the warning tag says to leave at least 80mm of insert depth. I'll try to post a pic.

file:///Users/ricardokirgan/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library.photolibrary/Previews/2015/01/01/20150101-192047/DNkq8MujTRSn4evwQ90qIw/IMG_2290.jpg


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The warning means the portion of the post inserted_ inside _the seat tube has to be a minimum of 80mm's. You'd have to note the current insertion line (apparently ~40mm's), remove the seat post and see whether the remainder equals 80mm's or more. 

As someone noted above, if you can't see the minimum insertion line, you're likely fine.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Did a pro fit specialist tell you that your seat needs to be that high? I am one inch shorter than you - with the same inseam - and the Giant M/L fits me. 

My guess is that your seat is too high.


----------



## Cuevano5 (Jan 1, 2015)

PJ352 said:


> The warning means the portion of the post inserted_ inside _the seat tube has to be a minimum of 80mm's. You'd have to note the current insertion line (apparently ~40mm's), remove the seat post and see whether the remainder equals 80mm's or more.
> 
> As someone noted above, if you can't see the minimum insertion line, you're likely fine.


I'll pull the tube out today and see if there is a minimum insertion line below the 40mm mark. It guess it just seems weird that they would put a warning tag on the bike that says that you need at least 80mm of insertion, but the seat post itself doesn't have a minimum insertion line on it at the 80mm mark. In fact, as you can see in the photo, the markings continue at least 40mm BELOW that point. In any case, thanks for your input!


----------



## Cuevano5 (Jan 1, 2015)

The markings, as you can see in the photo, appear to indicate the amount of tube INSIDE the post, not outside.


----------



## Hoologan (Oct 23, 2014)

Cuevano5 said:


> The markings, as you can see in the photo, appear to indicate the amount of tube INSIDE the post, not outside.


Pull the post and look at it. The mm markings start at the minimum insertion line, not the bottom of the post.


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

Could you ask Giant? If they say that's fine, carry on. Otherwise, bring it back to the shop and give them a chance to sort it out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you haven't done so already, pull the post - or at least loosen it and raise it slowly to the minimum insertion line. I'd bet there's one, and I think seeing it will make you feel better.

And, the 80mm reference is from the bottom of the post, not the top. You don't know how long the post is till you remove it and measure (or note the indicators). 

Alternatively, bring the bike back to your LBS, tell them your concerns and let them sort it out for you.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

It would appear you are fine. That 40mm mark would mean 40 mm to the minimum insertion line. So you probably have 120mm inside the seat tube


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Cuevano5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jwiffle said:


> It would appear you are fine. That 40mm mark would mean 40 mm to the minimum insertion line. So you probably have 120mm inside the seat tube


Yup. You are indeed correct. I figured that the markings indicated the amount of insertion, but as it turns out, I am 40mm above the minimum insertion _line_. Thanks all for your help!


----------

